# Cycletrash's Beans



## cycletrash (Apr 19, 2011)

I took a smoked ham hock , cut it off the bone ,then cubed the meat and threw the meat and the bone in the pan, I added a can of beans , flavored them with mustard , chili sauce , franks hot sauce, and sweet baby ray. I then layered the top with pepperoni heavly. Place in the smoker for 3 hours at 250 degrees in my mes in my basement smoking room !


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 19, 2011)

this is the finish porduct !! Note that this is a different pan the first one was too big , i had to down size !


----------



## fife (Apr 19, 2011)

Some good looking beans ya got.


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,

 Wow those look like somethng different!Wouldn't even think of pepperoni.How did they taste?They look amazing!


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,

 Wow those look like something different!Wouldn't even think of pepperoni.How did they taste?They look amazing!


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL ,

I tried to edit my post because I forgot the "i", in "something" and it just reposted......Not sure how to delete post


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 19, 2011)

They Taste Great !!.....My Friends Love the pepperoni in the smoky beeans with the smoked ham Hock...It really boost the smoky flavor of the beans....Ask Dave54 ...he doesn't turn down food when i am smoking in my cellar ..LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2011)

Now that is one great idea. I would have never thought to put pepperoni in beans. I gotta try that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 20, 2011)

Yummie!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 20, 2011)




----------

